# Broccoli, Carrots, Lettuce and Such!



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

My boys semed to becoming more and more *vegetarians*!!! They live for carrots and broccoli eace: !!!

And even love the crunchy part of romaine lettuce! Except for the orange chunky poopiesound:....any problems with them eating these things? They do eat about a bowl of food a day...they free feed so they eat whenever they want but I never fill it up more than once a day if that much...


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

My two love them some veggies too! Cru begs for broccoli like it's steak! Asparagus, carrots, pretty much any veggies he LOVES. Bunni isn't a big asparagus fan, but she loves carrots and broccoli. Edamame is like their favorite new treat.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What is edamame? They keep using it on Top Chef.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Just a fancy name for soy beans still in the pod.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Son-of-a-gun! Thanks! Sounds much more exotic.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver loves baby carrots!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Mine do too. Except Dasher doesnt like peas! He will eat all around them even if they are smashed. Dora loves everything! Belle eats everything just so no one else will have it!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well maybe it's because poor little Posh is living with a family of vegetarians...but she's not interested in anything unless it's had eyes. Except for apples, she loves apples!


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Do all of these things give them yucky poo?? I'm so afraid to give Molly anything different for fear of diarrhea all over my yard (or house!!)


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Amy, Posh isn't the only doggy in a house of vegetarians! Rufus LOVES broccoli, cauliflower, peas, beans, corn, sweet potato, BRUSSEL SPROUTS, carrots (raw or cooked!) APPLES, mango, and more! Oh! The only thing he's turned up his nose to is banana. eace: I haven't had trouble with bad poopies from any of these things, but I did have it from canned food! Rufus like these types of foods so much I have to limit him so he eats enough of his own dinner.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Amy, Posh isn't the only doggy in a house of vegetarians! Rufus LOVES broccoli, cauliflower, peas, beans, corn, sweet potato, BRUSSEL SPROUTS, carrots (raw or cooked!) APPLES, mango, and more! Oh! The only thing he's turned up his nose to is banana. eace: I haven't had trouble with bad poopies from any of these things, but I did have it from canned food! Rufus like these types of foods so much I have to limit him so he eats enough of his own dinner.


I agree with the above!!
Oliver and Comet won't touch bananas either :suspicious:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mintchip said:


> I agree with the above!!
> Oliver and Comet won't touch bananas either :suspicious:


I guess Havies don't like 'em! :croc:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori loves, loves, loves raw baby carrots, so much so, I use them as training treats! She likes most other veggies, too, w/the exception of raw broccoli. She'll eat it cooked but won't touch it raw, except to play w/it. She's another one who turns her nose up at bananas, neither does she like apples. Never had bad poopies from any of it.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Molly loves all the aforementioned, but she also LOVES mandarin orange sections and cantaloupe!

She's been eating all that since she was a wee baby, so no poop probs...she's also discovered red kidney beans, pinto beans, and garbanzo beans! :whoo:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

No poop problems form the veggies at our house.
Mine won't touch a banana either.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

All of my girls like veggies except Lizzie she is not that fond if them. It is nice that they like to eat them becasue it is alot healther for them!


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

How do you feed them the baby carrots? Do you cut them up or give them whole? We eat those like rabbits around here, so I'd love to include Molly in the crunch-down!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

They get the baby carrots like we would give them treats...and they scarf them down.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

It's funny--I just gave Molly some banana and she loved it!!! How weird!! She ate all the banana and left her kibble behind.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

lulubella said:


> *How do you feed them the baby carrots? Do you cut them up or give them whole?* We eat those like rabbits around here, so I'd love to include Molly in the crunch-down!


If I'm using them for training, I cut them up _very teeny tiny_. However, I also stuff whole ones into her Kong and "seal" the top w/cream cheese whenever we have to leave her home by herself. She gets so excited to see us getting ready to go somewhere cause she knows what she'll be getting. ound:Often, when we return, she'll still be busily working on getting the carrots out of the Kong but, the cream cheese is totally licked off! :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji doesn't like banana either.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lincoln also gave bananas a big ptui. Blech.

Scout eats them though...he eats anything (and poo too - is that a vegetable)?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, I thought Sissy must be missing out on veggies. So last night she was pawing at her drawer where we keep her treats and I went to the fridge and gave her a baby carrot. She looked at me like I was crazy. She dropped it looked up and went back to her drawer.ound:

I'll try again another day.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Marie, your girl sounds hilarious! Here's some advice: put the carrot in her drawer. I bet you she will eat it!
Pablo eats bananas, CARROTS, apples, pears, ORANGES, goose poop (aka veggie patty), broccoli, green beans, etc.


----------

